# Animal Print Sweaters



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cute animal characters are the trend seen printed on sweaters, shoes and jewelry. Have you purchased or are you going to purchase any animal character/print fashion items?


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

I personally don't do animal print - Makes me feel like Peg Bundy! lol (I have LOTS of curly, long, red hair...so hopefully that statement makes a little more sense)

I like it on others... But I'll stick to looking like a vampire this fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katri22 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't like it. Maybe t-shirt wits eyes of cat looks better, but thise one are not interesing.


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 22, 2013)

Ohhh animal print, i love it so! 

Leopard print especially... i love the faux-ostentatious evening stuff, the shocking neon monstrosities, and the photo-realistic attempts.  Even in otherwise neutral colors, animal print feels like a statement. 

So glad it's come back around and is available in stores again: it's nice to augment a second-hand wardrobe with a little new stuff sometimes!


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 18, 2014)

The ones pictures are a little too "cartooney" for me. I like sticking true to the pin-up style animal print. I just got the nicest leopard print button-up leopard print cardigan from Trash and Vaudeville online. I would recommend it to anybody! 

Does anybody know where to get a leopard print zip up hoodie?


----------



## magsatron (Jan 18, 2014)

I couldn't resist when I stumbled upon this sweater, and I get compliments every time I wear it.


----------

